# Anybody have 13 week girl or boy potty shots?



## MyFavSurprise

I was feeling very certain we are having our 3rd boy until I was reading an article where a lady had a scan that looked just like mine early on and she had a girl..and then of course I searched and found a few more. Hoping I can compare your scans and see what is most likely! Thank you :)

https://i67.tinypic.com/2n1defq.jpg
https://i68.tinypic.com/2q3wzv8.jpg

I still think we're having a boy...but I could also see how they could turn into girl parts.. weirdly, as much as I wanted a girl in the beginning, I'm so excited to have a boy now and I keep saying to my husband how glad I am that LO is a boy, it would be too weird now.

I have the anomoly scan on the 18th so, not too long to wait and speculate lol.


----------



## Dannypop

That does look like a boy -looks just like my potty shots of my two boys -my little darlings. Love them to infinity!

You can see my 13 week potty shot of DD posted under "a very obvious one -13 weeks". The doctor said she is 100% sure.

But I have of course had a friend who was told boy at 13 weeks and then girl at her 20 week scan and another who was told girl at 13 weeks and boy at 20 weeks so ... One never really knows. 

Was truly surprised when my doc was so convinced. She took shots from all angles. She does do these and only these 13 and 20 weeks scans every day about 5 a day so I guess she is somewhat of an expert :winkwink:


----------



## MyFavSurprise

I did see yours and it looks very pink! I know at that stage they tend to still have the nub which can throw off some US techs, but your LO looks further developed :)

These arent my pics, they're just an example of similar ones that were girls

https://i63.tinypic.com/24l1opk.jpg
https://i64.tinypic.com/2vazfyd.jpg


----------



## Dannypop

Ooooo please upload yours! I wanna seeeeeeee!


----------



## MemmaJ

I do think yours looks much more 'boy like' than the other ones you've uploaded... the 'parts' on yours are much more prominent whereas they're a bit flatter on the other two. 
It's not impossible for it to be wrong, of course - but like you, I'd be inclined to think boy!

Just out of interest, where abouts are you? I think it's fascinating that some countries will determine gender at 13 weeks!


----------



## MyFavSurprise

I'm in the US, California, we did an elective ultrasound after my 12 week scan suggested boy. I definitely agree, I just think it's so interesting that it can look so similar. So many of the women said 3 dots in a triangle = girl, and I was like...wait, what?


----------

